# Help



## coffeenewbie (Feb 7, 2012)

looking for info on setting up a coffee van I stay in Aryshire Scotland and was wondering what is the best van and machine to use. also if anyone could put me in touch with supliers would be great too i have only got £10000 capital so what do you guys and girls suggest ? Thanx in advance coffenewbie


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi coffee newbie, welcome to the forum. you will want to speak to James at The Coffee Van if you haven't already - http://www.thecoffeevan.co.uk

If you want to travel decent miles in the van then you'll want at least a short wheelbase mercedes vito or vw transporter. Double side doors and an up and over rear door are advisable for shelter while serving, although you can buy awnings which will cover you.

You need a dual fuel machine if you want to run off LPG however this will require a professional installation and sealed area for gas tank I believe. This may or may not be easier for you than using a separate external generator.

Don't forget about barista training









Hope this helps a bit, feel free to ask more questions. fully converted vans often come up on ebay and gumtree too so worth keeping an eye on those sites.

Michael

Sent from my Galaxy S using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeenewbie (Feb 7, 2012)

thank you michael i all ready have barista training through my current job i was looking at a transit connect with double sided doors and lifting tail gate would this be to small thanks for the link i will contact him asap just at research thase just now so see how it gose


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Where do you work at the moment?

Transit connects are too small for me to stand under comfortably, but I'm 6'2. I think they are just under 6ft with the tailgate open.

You could fit the equipment in a.connect, but you need to think about storage space, trading hours per day, water tanks, whether you want to serve soup/have a fridge for cold drinks/sandwiches/milk (some people use UHT milk on mobile carts)

When I was researching it I found that the best size & value for money van was an '05> mercedes vito, as they very often have double side doors and tailgates as standard.

Sent from my Galaxy S using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeenewbie (Feb 7, 2012)

I work for wetherspoons and have done a lavazza training course. Still trying to work on my business plan at the moment thinking off great coffee and light bites


----------

